# Is there a reason to buy more expensive leather wallets?



## blueinc (Oct 25, 2012)

I have seen on Amazon a lot of Tommy Hilfiger wallets priced around $20-$30 each. But I have also seen other leather wallets, on Amazon or over at allenedmonds.com, brooksbrothers.com, which cost substantially more, some even reach the $100 price tag.

Is there a significant difference in quality, or it is just a fad?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

blueinc said:


> I have seen on Amazon a lot of Tommy Hilfiger wallets priced around $20-$30 each. But I have also seen other leather wallets, on Amazon or over at allenedmonds.com, brooksbrothers.com, which cost substantially more, some even reach the $100 price tag.
> 
> Is there a significant difference in quality, or it is just a fad?


Sometimes you are paying for the branded logo - I have seen expensive Armani wallets which are dreadfully poor quality. Always buy leather items from specialist manufacturers (be it shoes, belts, wallets) and not from merchants who merely have their corporate identity stamped on them in China.


----------



## blueinc (Oct 25, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Sometimes you are paying for the branded logo - I have seen expensive Armani wallets which are dreadfully poor quality. Always buy leather items from specialist manufacturers (be it shoes, belts, wallets) and not from merchants who merely have their corporate identity stamped on them in China.


But that's the problem I am facing: are these specialist manufacturers, for example Allen Edmonds, making better wallets than Tommy Hilfiger, for example? Or are they capitalizing on the fact that they have a good shoe-maker reputation?

Here's an example of such a leather wallet: https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SFWLMBRN_1_40000000001_-1
It costs four times as much as a decent looking Tommy Hilfiger one. (Not that I have any affinity for Tommy Hilfiger, but they are a mainstream men's clothing source, therefore such a comparison can hardly be avoided.)


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

It's worth paying extra to not have the Tommy Hilfiger logo on your wallet. It just looks juvenile. 

$20 seems very cheap for leather goods so I rather doubt the quality will be very good, if you are meaning quality leather and quality construction


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

blueinc said:


> But that's the problem I am facing: are these specialist manufacturers, for example Allen Edmonds, making better wallets than Tommy Hilfiger, for example? Or are they capitalizing on the fact that they have a good shoe-maker reputation?
> 
> Here's an example of such a leather wallet: https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SFWLMBRN_1_40000000001_-1
> It costs four times as much as a decent looking Tommy Hilfiger one. (Not that I have any affinity for Tommy Hilfiger, but they are a mainstream men's clothing source, therefore such a comparison can hardly be avoided.)


It seems a fairly safe bet that a company who specialise in leather items might provide a better leather product than a company who specialise in sticking their tacky logo on any old tat. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## lordkenyon (Sep 21, 2008)

If you look into some of the specialists like Shaver recommended, you'll start finding the value:

I like Saddleback Leather

You could always make your own too:
https://artofmanliness.com/2012/11/30/how-to-make-a-wallet/
Personally, I've always gone with the very thin card holders from Cole Haan and avoided the Costanza Wallet

Best of luck.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Depending on how you store it, a wallet is a high wear item. If you wear it in your hip pocket, it's under constant pressure while you sit. There is pressure on the leather from the cards and other items stored in it. There is wear when you push and pull items in and out. For these reasons, the design, quality of the leather and stitching are very important. A good quality wallet does not have to cost $100 but you probably won't find an acceptable example in the $20 range (from a fashion brand). As has already been stated, start by looking at manufacturers that specialize in leather. Even at the bottom end of the price range, they're much more likely to have better offerings than a similarly priced fashion brand.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

I was never one for pricey wallets, but a girlfriend convinced me to buy a textured Ferragamo wallet. I was really angered by the cost.

I have used that wallet everyday for about 6-7 years and it shows only the slightest signs of wear. The leather is treated in some way that makes it the most durable wallet I've ever owned. It almost looks new. I've been amazed. I'm not pushing them, but below is a link to the style.

I'm not easy on wallets and this one has been amazing. I know there are a lot designer "abuses" out there, wherein you're paying for an "average" item marked up because the designer has "branded" it in some way. But Ferragammo knows his leather products IMO.

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Salv...nements%3D&eItemId=prod42450056&cmCat=product


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

It depends on what you want from your wallet. If what you want is mere functionality, then there are plenty of affordable wallets that will endure for several years. (None of them are likely to have a "designer" name, though what design work is required for a standard wallet is beyond me.)

If you want something that is, in and of itself, beautiful, then it will cost more. Something that is beautiful and well-made (and therefore likely to still be beautiful in 5 years' time) more still. Not unlike clothing.

If you want to see some good-looking wallets that are still made by hand, you could look here: https://www.ettinger.co.uk/wallets-purses Expensive, but not the most expensive.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Always buy leather items from specialist manufacturers (be it shoes, belts, wallets) and not from merchants who merely have their corporate identity stamped on them in China.


I'm wary of absolute always-es, but this is solid advice.


----------



## blueinc (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the recommendations and help.

I have found a decent looking wallet, on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Johnston-Mur...8215&sr=8-5&keywords=johnston+&+murphy+wallet

What do you think? The company specializes in shoes, so I reckon it should be alright.

CuffDaddy: those wallets are very beautiful, but as you pointed out, they are not exactly affordable.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> I'm wary of absolute always-es, but this is solid advice.


Dash it all! I've been trying so hard to employ non absolutist terms recently. It seems that old habits really do die hard....:redface:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

blueinc said:


> CuffDaddy: those wallets are very beautiful, but as you pointed out, they are not exactly affordable.


Well, it's all relative. But it may be useful to have some sort of standard against which to compare. That's about what it's going to cost to get a handmade wallet of high-quality (but non-exotic materials). One might be able to find sources that are 10-20% cheaper without a necessary compromise in quality. (If one is very knowledgeable and can inspect the goods, and one does not mind manufacture in countries with lower labor standards, you might get as much as 50% cheaper. Maybe. I don't know for wallets in particular. That's about the kind of savings you can get by having your tailoring done in/by Hong Kong, as opposed to a western democracy.)

Below that, you're going to start trading off things. The quality of the leather may be lower. That may lead to durability problems, or it may not be as nice to look at or touch from the begining. Or both. Or the construction may be worse. The guts may be mostly fabric. The stitches may be ornamental, with glue doing all the work.

J&M is particualrly prone to the latter (glued, cheap construction), at least in their shoes. I bought a pair of white suede bucks from them summer before last. I knew I was being cheap, and I was OK with that, since I figured white suede isn't going to be a "lifetime" sort of material. One evening after wearing them (probably for the 15th or 20th time), the lower came unglued from the upper. The heel and half the sole simply ripped away from the upper. I laughed, because I had paid for disposable, and gotten what I paid for.

If you buy "consumer grade" wallets, there's a good chance you'll be replacing them in 5 years time or less. That's OK, as long as you know that going in.

FWIW, I think Bosca makes some good-looking wallets that can usually be found for only a little more than the linked J&M one. That's what I used to buy, and would cycle through them after about 8 years, which is pretty good for a $100 wallet. One may eventually tire of replacing things, or you may enjoy it. Do as you will.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

blueinc said:


> Thank you all for the recommendations and help.
> 
> I have found a decent looking wallet, on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Johnston-Murphy-Casual-Slimfold-Wallet/dp/B000QZMJAI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1356968215&sr=8-5&keywords=johnston+%26+murphy+wallet
> ...


If you want a black wallet and you're willing to pay between $60 and $70, I would recommend a Mitchell Leather in Horween Chromexcel. You have the benefit of top quality leather from a renowned tannery, high quality workmanship from a reputable and experienced leather craftsman who's been in business for a long time, a tested design loved my many on this forum and all for a price you can afford. The J&M wallet may or may not be serviceable, but you will definitely get more for your money and take less of a risk going with something like what I suggested.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

blueinc said:


> Thank you all for the recommendations and help.
> 
> I have found a decent looking wallet, on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Johnston-Mur...8215&sr=8-5&keywords=johnston+&+murphy+wallet
> ...


It's OK but a little bland. I think you can probably do better


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

I always said the only way I'd pay $125 for a wallet is if there was a $100 bill buried inside it until my wife bought one from Coach. 

I've had it 5 years now and it hardly shows any wear.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As with so many of the other purchases in one's life, I buy the best quality that I can afford (at that point in time). The approach serves me well...real quality almost never disappoints!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I've carried Bosca wallet and their checkbook cover for over a year and have gotten great wear out of both. I agree with Cuffdaddy that Bosca, which is a small leathers maker, makes a nice line of goods.
Tom


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I need to get a new wallet. The one I have was given to me by a friend and it is Kenneth Cole. Not very good. The edges are fraying like crazy. The clear window to hold an ID has black dye from the leather smeared on it, completely defeating the purpose so I have to take my ID out anyway.

So... yes. It does make a difference.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

blueinc said:


> Thank you all for the recommendations and help.
> 
> I have found a decent looking wallet, on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Johnston-Mur...8215&sr=8-5&keywords=johnston+&+murphy+wallet
> ...


The JM wallet is a small 3.6 x 4.4 inches, machine stitched who knows where, with a nylon lining. For $63 you cam do better, much better.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Haffman said:


> It's worth paying extra to not have the Tommy Hilfiger logo on your wallet. It just looks juvenile.


I absolutely agree. Tommy Hilfiger is a horrid brand and very juvenile / low class. Around here, it is always people from small towns with limited education and usually own a roofing company who sport that brand.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had good luck in my local Marshall's in years past, finding HSM wallets, checkbook covers etc, Bosca money clip card cases and wallets, Tumi wallets all usually for less than $20ea.
These would usually be one offs there, not a whole shelf of them like the Hilfiger or Kenneth Cole ones.

A few years ago I was in a Tumi store and found some of the more discreet wallets being discontinued at 75% off in favor of a more fashion forward styling, so I bought the 3 they had left for $30ea.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

It turned into sort of a trademark, but I used to always sew my own wallet from one of those Tandy kits. One year, my wife bought me a Bosca. Nice looking and appeared very delicately made. I cannot remember how long I have had it (years, decade+). I commented to her the other day how amazingly durable it has been. It wouldn't impress anyone with its appearance now if I pulled it out in front of a sophisticated crowd, but there has been absolutely no functional degradation - every one of those fine seams is still intact.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> As with so many of the other purchases in one's life, I buy the best quality that I can afford (at that point in time). The approach serves me well...real quality almost never disappoints!


That's not really very helpful.

If all of my bills are paid and I have $10,000 in my account then I can probably "afford" a $10,000 wallet providing I can meet my bills next month.

The poster is trying to get some relative idea of price v. value. There's, one assumes, a point of diminshing returns. The poster is apparently trying to determine what, if anything, differentiates a $20 wallet from a $100 wallet.

I suspect a number of people on this forum can "aford" to pay stupid amounts of money on a wallet - but, contra your statement, that may not be wise and probably isn't very good advice.

From my perspective, given the wear and tear that I put them through, I'd be hard pressed to pay more than around $65 for a wallet and I doubt I've ever actually paid more than about $45. Could I pay more? Absolutely.

My current wallet is 6-7 years old, made by Martin Dingman, and purchased via STP for, like I said, something well under $45. It's holding up fine - thought the corners, as usual, are showing some wear.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

mhdena said:


> I've had good luck in my local Marshall's in years past, finding HSM wallets, checkbook covers etc, Bosca money clip card cases and wallets, Tumi wallets all usually for less than $20ea.
> These would usually be one offs there, not a whole shelf of them like the Hilfiger or Kenneth Cole ones.
> 
> A few years ago I was in a Tumi store and found some of the more discreet wallets being discontinued at 75% off in favor of a more fashion forward styling, so I bought the 3 they had left for $30ea.


Wow, interesting.



LordSmoke said:


> It turned into sort of a trademark, but I used to always sew my own wallet from one of those Tandy kits. One year, my wife bought me a Bosca. Nice looking and appeared very delicately made. I cannot remember how long I have had it (years, decade+). I commented to her the other day how amazingly durable it has been. It wouldn't impress anyone with its appearance now if I pulled it out in front of a sophisticated crowd, but there has been absolutely no functional degradation - every one of those fine seams is still intact.


Thanks, good info.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Epaminondas said:


> That's not really very helpful.
> 
> If all of my bills are paid and I have $10,000 in my account then I can probably "afford" a $10,000 wallet providing I can meet my bills next month.
> 
> ...


Eagle's advice is perfectly acceptable. If a fellow is incapable of gauging how much he can reasonably afford to spend then he probably needs advice on more than just wallets.

But, if we need an exact figure then, in my experience £75 is more than sufficient to buy a well made quality item that will last. I have just discarded a wallet after thirty years service. I could probably have squeezed more use out of it but, I am ashamed to reveal, it was black leather and so really needed to go....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## blueinc (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help, and thanks CuffDaddy for pointing out a brand - I have looked over at Amazon, and found a nice looking Bosca. Here it is: https://www.amazon.com/Bosca-Execut...8&qid=1357040956&sr=8-4&keywords=bosca+wallet



Shaver said:


> I could probably have squeezed more use out of it but, I am ashamed to reveal, it was black leather and so really needed to go....:icon_smile_wink:


I have seen arkirshner (I think, I'm not sure if my mind is sober enough from last night to recall such exact details) saying the same thing, that only a man's shoes and belts should be black. Why is it? Doesn't it look strange carrying a dark brown wallet and dark brown leather gloves while wearing black cap toe shoes? I thought all black was better looking than a mix of black and dark brown.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

blueinc said:


> Thank you everyone for your help, and thanks CuffDaddy for pointing out a brand - I have looked over at Amazon, and found a nice looking Bosca. Here it is: https://www.amazon.com/Bosca-Execut...8&qid=1357040956&sr=8-4&keywords=bosca+wallet
> 
> I have seen arkirshner (I think, I'm not sure if my mind is sober enough from last night to recall such exact details) saying the same thing, that only a man's shoes and belts should be black. Why is it? Doesn't it look strange carrying a dark brown wallet and dark brown leather gloves while wearing black cap toe shoes? I thought all black was better looking than a mix of black and dark brown.


Just took a quick look and, as far as you can tell from a photo and the blurb, it appears to be a fine item. More reassuring than this, though, is CuffDaddy's recommendation. If CuffDaddy says it's OK then that's good enough for me.

Re black leather, I just have a 'bee in my bonnet' about it. Brown leather can be so appealing, rich, deep, downright beautiful. Yet, to me, black leather looks flat and tawdry. I have only two black leather items: one pair of black shoes and one belt - for emergencies only. I cannot recall the last time I had occasion to wear them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fishertw said:


> I've carried Bosca wallet and their checkbook cover for over a year and have gotten great wear out of both. I agree with Cuffdaddy that Bosca, which is a small leathers maker, makes a nice line of goods.
> Tom


+1. I have enjoyed using several small leather Bosca products over the years (wallets, change carrier, pad folio, card case) and been very pleased with the items in each instance.



Epaminondas said:


> That's not really very helpful.
> 
> If all of my bills are paid and I have $10,000 in my account then I can probably "afford" a $10,000 wallet providing I can meet my bills next month.
> 
> ...


Presently I am carrying (for the past year or so) an AE Executive Wallet, made of #8 shell cordovan. I am quite pleased with it, so far! However, earlier in my life/career, I might not have been able to afford the price of the wallet that rests in my hip pocket these days. It's always smart to buy what one can afford at the time. LOL, Epaminondas, I do hope this was more helpful from your perspective.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

blueinc said:


> Doesn't it look strange carrying a dark brown wallet and dark brown leather gloves while wearing black cap toe shoes? I thought all black was better looking than a mix of black and dark brown.


I think it's easy to get carried away with ideas of 'matchiness' in leather, when it really doesn't matter much apart from not clashing your belt and shoes. I am a black shoe stalwart and yet most of the time I carry a brown leather briefcase. I tend to match gloves and shoes but this is only because I have too many gloves, I don't think mismatching them is inherently a sartorial sin.

I happen to have a black wallet at present. However I think there is a lot to be said for brown. Firstly, black leather wallets are ubiquitous so brown provides a point of difference. Secondly, if the leather is nice and the stitching good a brown wallet will show this off more splendidly and potentially develop a nicer patina over time (unfortunately the reverse is true with poorer quality brown leather items)


----------



## blueinc (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Shaver and Haffman for clearing this up for me.

And Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## Consul the Almost Human (Nov 12, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> ...
> 
> If you want to see some good-looking wallets that are still made by hand, you could look here: https://www.ettinger.co.uk/wallets-purses Expensive, but not the most expensive.


Here's a glimpse into Ettinger's wallet manufacturing operation.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

blueinc said:


> I have seen arkirshner (I think, I'm not sure if my mind is sober enough from last night to recall such exact details) saying the same thing, that only a man's shoes and belts should be black.


Mr. Blue,

Whatever you had last night, your memory certainly is still intact, although I believe I credited the maxim, (which applies to leather), to Nicholas Storey. (In his book History of Men's Fashion Mr. Storey advises: "Black leather gloves- have a pair of these-for funerals only.") In my post I believe I confessed that while typing it I was wearing a black watch band. Today, I must confess that I have not changed that watchband, but to do so is a New Year's resolution.



blueinc said:


> Why is it? Doesn't it look strange carrying a dark brown wallet and dark brown leather gloves while wearing black cap toe shoes? I thought all black was better looking than a mix of black and dark brown.


Custom, tradition, and the like lie on one axis, aesthetics lie on another. Sometime these axis overlap, sometimes they do not. Customs and traditions occur over time, and often for reasons well removed from aesthetics. While a brown wallet and black shoes may look strange from an aesthetic viewpoint, it looks just right from the viewpoint of tradition. If fact, to one immersed in the tradition, black leather accessories look strange.

Of course, everyone is not conversant with all traditions, and even if one is conversant with a tradition that does not mean that one must choose to follow it. In my case I picked up a black watchband before coming across what I will call, although he did not originate it, the Storey Black Leather Maxim. As I admitted before, I still have a couple black watch bands, but when they are replaced they will be replaced with brown.

By the way, another tradition has it that better than brown gloves are tan and grey.

In any event, especially as you are in Romania, you can follow or ignore Anglo American customs as you choose. You can put aesthetics first, or not, as you choose.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

By Jove, I'm convinced. My next wallet purchase will be dark brown -- perhaps from Bosca!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I have never understood expensive wallets. Ties and shoes I can understand as quality differences are readily apparent in various price ranges. However, good quality wallets need not break the bank. My wife gets on these kicks every now and then and buys me useless gifts. I have an unused Louis Vuitton wallet (which she purchased for me out of guilt from a shoe-shopping spree) and a Dunhill wallet (birthday present from over a year ago). They are nice, but I still carry a 10+ year old cheap Perry Ellis wallet that gets the job done day after day. If it's not broke... don't fix it.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 8, 2011)

I dropped ~$250 for my Australian saltwater croc (belly skin) wallet! It looks better year after year! Since I live in Australia I got a great deal from the farm; worth every penny!

I only have one wallet, I carry it daily - I couldn't be happier! I doubt I'll wear it out in my lifetime..


----------



## Liquiriza (Dec 25, 2012)

blueinc said:


> I have seen on Amazon a lot of Tommy Hilfiger wallets priced around $20-$30 each. But I have also seen other leather wallets, on Amazon or over at allenedmonds.com, brooksbrothers.com, which cost substantially more, some even reach the $100 price tag.
> 
> Is there a significant difference in quality, or it is just a fad?


A more expensive wallet will be thinner, as there will be less cash in it. :teacha:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> I have never understood expensive wallets. Ties and shoes I can understand as quality differences are readily apparent in various price ranges. However, good quality wallets need not break the bank. My wife gets on these kicks every now and then and buys me useless gifts. I have an unused Louis Vuitton wallet (which she purchased for me out of guilt from a shoe-shopping spree) and a Dunhill wallet (birthday present from over a year ago). *They are nice, but I still carry a 10+ year old cheap Perry Ellis wallet that gets the job done day after day. If it's not broke... don't fix it.*


drl, this sounds dangerously close to the kind of talk that begats unfavourable comparison to our legendary 'sleeping' member. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

egads... dare I say that I like to wear a cape while enjoying my Perry Ellis wallet?


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

My everyday wallet:

This wallet was a gift from my partner after moaning at her that most men's wallets were too large for my tastes.
Mine is now over 10 years old, is used everyday, is carried 99% of the time in a trouser pocket and apart from the press stud fastening being a little loose is still functioning flawlessly, and I intend to carry on using it for a good while yet.

As you can see from the link, this was* not* an expensive wallet :icon_smile_big:, so I would say from my own experience there is no reason to buy an expensive wallet.
Look around at what is on offer, you may be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## AJW (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with Moonshine Leather Company?



They have a number of basic wallets around $40 that are made in USA.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If everyone wants to buy a cheap wallet that is their prerogative. But I think there is something to be said for keeping the art of well crafted leather accessories alive.

You can surely get by with a suit from J.C. Penney. But what will you lose in looks, fit, and longevity? Most everyone here will say "a lot". It was recently put to me that my fragrance of choice was lacking for somebody who put thought into their attire. I have to admit, they had a point.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> If everyone wants to buy a cheap wallet that is their prerogative. But I think there is something to be said for keeping the art of well crafted leather accessories alive.
> 
> You can surely get by with a suit from J.C. Penney. But what will you lose in looks, fit, and longevity? Most everyone here will say "a lot". It was recently put to me that my fragrance of choice was lacking for somebody who put thought into their attire. I have to admit, they had a point.


I have an ettinger, it's great. Cheap wallets are for kid. Also, the price reduces the amount of money cluttering it up inside


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a few wallets which I use every other day. I keep my cards in a separate card holder. If my wallet gets picked, my cards with all my IDs would still be with me. My wallets only contain cash. I use Oroton products and I prefer their styles with textured leather. They're nothing fancy but they get the job done. I also use a money clip when I'm carrying a bit of cash.


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

StylinLa said:


> I was never one for pricey wallets, but a girlfriend convinced me to buy a textured Ferragamo wallet. I was really angered by the cost.
> 
> I have used that wallet everyday for about 6-7 years and it shows only the slightest signs of wear. The leather is treated in some way that makes it the most durable wallet I've ever owned. It almost looks new. I've been amazed. I'm not pushing them, but below is a link to the style.
> 
> ...


This has been my experience as well. I have had inexpensive wallets as well as few $2-300, and they remained looking like new after years of use. The one I carry now is a Burberry leather and synthetic combo, and it has held up for the last 3 years of everyday use, looks like the day I bought it. The overall fit and finish is noticeably nicer then the $30 jobbies I have owned as well. In the end though, it is just an indulgence.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I dropped ~$250 for my Australian saltwater croc (belly skin) wallet! It looks better year after year! Since I live in Australia I got a great deal from the farm; worth every penny!
> 
> I only have one wallet, I carry it daily - I couldn't be happier! I doubt I'll wear it out in my lifetime..


Photo?


----------



## jazz11man1 (Dec 28, 2012)

My wallet recently fell apart after using it for 3 or 4 years. I had bought it at a second-hand shop and am guessing that it had been used for several years previously. I looked at several different wallets including a few by Coach (between $100 and $200 if I remembrer correctly, but had me wondering if I was largely paying for the brand name for a wallet made in China) and Ferragamo (seemingly high quality and made in Italy, but out of my price range). I was in AE buying a pair of shoes and noticed that they had wallets on sale and picked one up for $60, down from $75. It is manufactured in the US, seems to be made well. Based on my previous experience with AE and their reputation for standing behind their products, I was happy to pay $60 for one of their leather goods.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

NO! Don't go by well known prestigious brandnames and sales talk. Look at the construction, the materials, the quality. I made that mistake once with a wallet, won't do it again. Bought a quitey expensive wallet, which proudly displayed its credentials as handmade in Sweden from the finest whatever leather it was. It fell apart within 2 years. The cloth lining and the stitching overall were crap!


I still have my father's navy blue leather wallet that he got in Ireland in the 1950s. No cloth lining or plastic wondows, it is all leather and with proper solid stitching.


----------



## jazz11man1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> NO! Don't go by well known prestigious brandnames and sales talk. Look at the construction, the materials, the quality. I made that mistake once with a wallet, won't do it again. Bought a quitey expensive wallet, which proudly displayed its credentials as handmade in Sweden from the finest whatever leather it was. It fell apart within 2 years. The cloth lining and the stitching overall were crap!
> 
> I still have my father's navy blue leather wallet that he got in Ireland in the 1950s. No cloth lining or plastic wondows, it is all leather and with proper solid stitching.


I bought the AE not because of the brand name, but because the quality appeared to be high and because AE assured me that they would replace the wallet in the event that there were any problems with the construction.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

*Buy quality*

I find daily carries to be a pleasant indulgence. Watch and wallet are the finishing touches to an outfit, not because they impress, but because of the way _I _feel when I use and admire them.

I agree with a previous poster, cheap and/or costanza wallets are for kids. Adults carry and use quality accessories; watch, wallet, handkerchief.

Having said that, I have used ghurka leather products and been enormously satisfied; cost in the $150 range. At the moment, I carry a filson that is bulletproof and a quality item, $85. I'd spend at least that much.

The older I get the more I come to agree that, to a large extent, quality and price run together.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hm. I don't think it's necessary for everyone to spend quite as much as $150. But I have a feeling $40 and up is a better investment than your average $20 Kohl's special.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> NO! Don't go by well known prestigious brandnames and sales talk. Look at the construction, the materials, the quality. I made that mistake once with a wallet, won't do it again. Bought a quitey expensive wallet, which proudly displayed its credentials as handmade in Sweden from the finest whatever leather it was. It fell apart within 2 years. The cloth lining and the stitching overall were crap!
> 
> I still have my father's navy blue leather wallet that he got in Ireland in the 1950s. No cloth lining or plastic wondows, it is all leather and with proper solid stitching.


Precisely, forget " brand", think "quality" . And for my money, forget the color also: it's in a pocket 99.9% of the time.


----------



## mdinz (Aug 6, 2012)

I would say it does matter. I had cheap wallets for a number of years until I decided to step it up. I bought a nice Saddleback Leathers chestnut wallet and it has aged beautifully in the last year or so, it started out hard and unyielding and is now soft and has a nice patina. I would definately recommend one.

-cheers!


----------



## unrooted (Sep 7, 2012)

I have this wallet, and I've never seen a wallet I've liked more; simple design, great quality leather, slim design that keeps me from carrying too much crap.

Msrp=$65

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=170842509949


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> NO! Don't go by well known prestigious brandnames and sales talk. Look at the construction, the materials, the quality. I made that mistake once with a wallet, won't do it again. Bought a quitey expensive wallet, which proudly displayed its credentials as handmade in Sweden from the finest whatever leather it was. It fell apart within 2 years. The cloth lining and the stitching overall were crap!
> 
> I still have my father's navy blue leather wallet that he got in Ireland in the 1950s. No cloth lining or plastic wondows, it is all leather and with proper solid stitching.


Which brand was it?


----------



## dangerouscold (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Been lurking for a few months now, mainly on the WAYWT thread.

I always liked the idea of a high quality wallet, and found a Buffalo leather wallet at an estate sale from the early 1980's, with the receipt still inside (never carried). I've had this for two years, and there is some mild wear on one corner, it appears that it will last 20 more. 

So I would throw out the idea of an exotic leather wallet, instead of a brand name calf leather wallet.

Cheers,

DC


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

My last 2 wallets were in the $60 range. First was a Bosca or something that really only lasted 4-5 years, even though I continued to use it in tatters another 3 years. The second was a Coach water buffalo wallet. I'm not normally a fan of the coach brand, but this wallet has been going for 7 years and is still good as new, albeit with some patina.


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

jazz11man1 said:


> My wallet recently fell apart after using it for 3 or 4 years. I had bought it at a second-hand shop and am guessing that it had been used for several years previously. I looked at several different wallets including a few by Coach (between $100 and $200 if I remembrer correctly, but had me wondering if I was largely paying for the brand name for a wallet made in China) and Ferragamo (seemingly high quality and made in Italy, but out of my price range). I was in AE buying a pair of shoes and noticed that they had wallets on sale and picked one up for $60, down from $75. It is manufactured in the US, seems to be made well. Based on my previous experience with AE and their reputation for standing behind their products, I was happy to pay $60 for one of their leather goods.


I'm a fan of AE accessories. I have socks, belts and gloves, and I have found them to all be very high quality for the price. I would expect the same of the wallet.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not a huge Coach fan, but I've had great luck with one if their water buffalo bi-fold wallets. I'm at 7 years and the thing is just starting to get an interesting patina.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Simple straightforward answer to the OP's question: NO!
I have twice bought reasonably expensive handmade leather wallets, one Swedish, one English and they both fell apart as quickly as a £10 supermarket leather wallet.

So what I did last time was look round the secondhand shops and found an old and expensive burgundy leather wallet in fantastic worn yet cared for perfect condition, with the leather nicely softened, for just £3. And so far it has served better and longer than the new expensive handmade wallets I bought in the past.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't need an expensive wallet, you can easily go to Macy's or JCPenny's or Kohl's and get one for cheap, maybe between 25 & $30 the most.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know. No matter what I've spent on a wallet I always seem to abuse them to the point of destruction by accumulatingtoo many needless stupid cards, paper notes etc. When I puge them they are misshappen innards pulled and torn. I'm a bad conservator. Probably shouldn't be allowed around anything more than a moneyclip.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

You need a cordovan custom made. Check Etsy


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I confess, I have a in burgundy shell cordovan. I had mine made without the embossing and with a contrasting leather interior. I've actually received compliments from cashiers.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> I don't know. No matter what I've spent on a wallet I always seem to abuse them to the point of destruction by accumulatingtoo many needless stupid cards, paper notes etc. When I puge them they are misshappen innards pulled and torn. I'm a bad conservator. Probably shouldn't be allowed around anything more than a moneyclip.


Sounds like a bad case of Constanza Syndrome to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Sounds like a bad case of Constanza Syndrome to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I had seen them all,but I am not familiar with that episode. Which season and episode was it, if you can remember. I'll have to catch it on Netflix.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> I thought I had seen them all,but I am not familiar with that episode. Which season and episode was it, if you can remember. I'll have to catch it on Netflix.


I think it's "The Peephole", season 9, Episode 12.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

momsdoc said:


> I don't know. No matter what I've spent on a wallet I always seem to abuse them to the point of destruction by accumulatingtoo many needless stupid cards, paper notes etc. When I puge them they are misshappen innards pulled and torn. I'm a bad conservator. Probably shouldn't be allowed around anything more than a moneyclip.


I carry a lot of money but I carry little cards so my wallet doesn't get too bulky.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Reuben said:


> I think it's "The Peephole", season 9, Episode 12.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"you have more cow here than in this burger".


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes, they might be imitation with a very low price. In fact, I think BB is great even it cost more.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been looking at getting a Corter in natural leather, and seeing how it ages. I quite like the idea, although I suspect it wouldn't look great in the short to medium term.

I don't think $100-140 is that much for an accessory that will see daily use...

I've had the same Mulberry wallet for the last two years and it's holding together well. I agree that overloading them with a bizillion cards and whatnot is what eventually kills them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> Depending on how you store it, a wallet is a high wear item. If you wear it in your hip pocket, it's under constant pressure while you sit. There is pressure on the leather from the cards and other items stored in it. There is wear when you push and pull items in and out. For these reasons, the design, quality of the leather and stitching are very important. A good quality wallet does not have to cost $100 but you probably *won't find an acceptable example in the $20 range (from a fashion brand)*. As has already been stated, start by looking at manufacturers that specialize in leather. Even at the bottom end of the price range, they're much more likely to have better offerings than a similarly priced fashion brand.


Good thing you mentioned fashion brand. My dockers wallet is pretty much the same as the day I bought it.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

I dont see any reason to buy an expensive wallet, but Yes! one should have a wallet made of good quality leather.....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TsAr said:


> I dont see any reason to buy an expensive wallet, but Yes! one should have a wallet made of good quality leather.....


You can easily buy one at a flea market.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Coming at this from a slightly different angle, a wallet is one of the things that I will spend a lot of money on to get a very good leather or, in my current wallet, a very good alligator one. Now, let me explain as I do not throw money around. When I graduated from college, I received a very expensive and beautiful leather wallet from a not wealthy neighbor who believed in buying high-quality items the few times she made new purchases. 

I keep my money on a money clip and use my wallet for credit cards, licenses, etc., but I never stuff it. That wallet lasted me twenty-five years (really twenty, but I just couldn't let it go as I loved it so much) and looked better as it got older (until those last five years when it started falling apart). I spent about a year looking at wallet when I decided to replace it. I started out with an "I'm not going to spend a lot" attitude, but as I started looking and really thinking about how I use a wallet, how long it lasts and that I will probably only buy this wallet and maybe one more in my lifetime, I thought that this was an item that it made sense (for me) to buy a really, really nice classic one. 

I finally chose an alligator one from T. Anthony - an old, leather and luggage speciality store here in New York City. That was about five years ago and I couldn't be happier that I did it (although I nearly choked at the time when I saw the price tag). It looks better today than the day I bought it and will look even better in five years. Nothing is fraying or tearing - all stitches are in place - and the leather is aging beautifully as the wallet is molding to my shape. 

Since, for me, a wallet is a multi-decade long relationship, it seemed to me the perfect item to buy an old-world, quality craftsmanship one that would look and feel special to me all that time. Of course, many people use wallets differently, have several and don't have them for that many years - so this was very specific to my situation. Also, most people are too smart with their money to spend what I did on a silly item (but I'm glad I did).


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a saddleback thin leather card holder. Since my phone has all my pictures,no need to carry those around and most of the retail stores can look up a credit card if I use it (and I might to get the extra % off) or use my phone number. So I have the driver's license, a health insurance card, debit card, one credit card and business cards, and then folding money. $49 or so and this thing is going to be indestructible. I also liked the one by Col. Littleton out of Nashville, Tn and then that Mitchell Leather clip


----------



## MacNeil (Jan 7, 2012)

+1 to what memphislawyer said.

'cept I went with Smathers & Branson.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/y267.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/ucwl.jpg/


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Howard said:


> I carry a lot of money but I carry little cards so my wallet doesn't get too bulky.


That sounds like a dilemma - you need a large wallet to carry all that money, but a very small one to accommodate your little cards. Too bad the U.S. government doesn't produce miniature currency - would solve the problem!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Canada makes all their $1 and $2 denominations as coins now, but the question is whether you want $20 of coins jingling around in your pocket or bills filling your wallet!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL
....and with that would come the need for a change purse/satchel to keep that aggravating jingling to am manageable level! Such speaks well of one's inner curmudgeon, but perhaps not so manly, eh? Will any herein admit to carrying one of those? OMG...I do! :crazy:


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Our 1 and 2 euro denominations are coins too. You end up with half a fistful of change in your wallet, hence the need for something like a folding wallet with a pocket for change. A card holder alone will rarely work unless you're just going to be making card transactions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL
> ....and with that would come the need for a change purse/satchel to keep that aggravating jingling to am manageable level! Such speaks well of one's inner curmudgeon, but perhaps not so manly, eh? Will any herein admit to carrying one of those? OMG...I do! :crazy:


Say it ain't so, Eagle! Dump that change purse immediately, keep only a quarter or two, and dispense the remainder of your change to the needy. A change purse is the wallet-equivalent of wearing bloomers!:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tiger said:


> That sounds like a dilemma - you need a large wallet to carry all that money, but a very small one to accommodate your little cards. Too bad the U.S. government doesn't produce miniature currency - would solve the problem!


Yeah I know. But no one needs a large money wallet, unless they're rich, I'm just an average Joe so I don't need anything big.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tiger said:


> Say it ain't so, Eagle! Dump that change purse immediately, keep only a quarter or two, and dispense the remainder of your change to the needy. A change purse is the wallet-equivalent of wearing bloomers!:icon_jokercolor:


or just carry a fannypack!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Howard said:


> or just carry a fannypack!


We just went from "bloomers" to bra and panties...no fanny packs!


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

I think the most important thing now is to get an RFID-safe wallet. Too many little cards to worry about now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

They sell wallets at the dollar store, you don't have to go out and buy anything expensive.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I confess, I have a in burgundy shell cordovan. I had mine made without the embossing and with a contrasting leather interior. I've actually received compliments from cashiers.


After a year of use, I think my $100 has been money very well spent. It's the perfect size for what I need, a small bit of cash and four cards (debit card, credit card, driver's license, Safeway discount card). The shell has taken on a lovely patina. I receive daily enjoyment from it, unlike any other purchase because I use nothing else on a daily basis.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

Tiger said:


> We just went from "bloomers" to bra and panties...no fanny packs!


Just be very aware that the folks across the pond are likely rolling on the floor laughing or just gagging and blanching when you talk about fanny packs...

--Me


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

I stopped using a wallet a few years ago and instead use a money clip. I found that my wallet had grown to George Costanza proportions and I needed to change in order to save my back from further pain.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chevo said:


> I stopped using a wallet a few years ago and instead use a money clip. I found that my wallet had grown to George Costanza proportions and I needed to change in order to save my back from further pain.


What's the difference between a money clip and a wallet?


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Howard said:


> What's the difference between a money clip and a wallet?


Money clip:









Wallet:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Spex said:


> Money clip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why buy a money clip if the money isn't secure enough? what about the credit cards and all that?


----------

